# Blueberry help



## Moerse Rooikat (21/12/17)

hello all 
i mix same 
blueberry concentrate cap 8%
cinamon danish tfa 2%
but i only taste cinamon
and most of the recopies i see is a 8 1 mix
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1243735/Blueberry Muffin
so to fix my problem can i just up the blueberry to 16%
just ad more blueberry to make it 16%
?????????????????????????????????

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (21/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> hello all
> i mix same
> blueberry concentrate cap 8%
> cinamon danish tfa 2%
> ...


The orignal recipe calls for only 1% cd, think that may be the problem. As for doubling up the blueb, no, this will mute the taste even further.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (21/12/17)

Raindance said:


> The orignal recipe calls for only 1% cd, think that may be the problem. As for doubling up the blueb, no, this will mute the taste even further.
> 
> Regards


so iets gedink ja

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> so iets gedink ja


Agree with @Raindance , in mixing it seems it works the other way around, less is more. Begin laag en gaan stadig op. And be wary of the cinnamon, it's stronger than what we think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (21/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Agree with @Raindance , in mixing it seems it works the other way around, less is more. Begin laag en gaan stadig op. And be wary of the cinnamon, it's stronger than what we think.


learned that the hard way
now have 200ml of cinnamon mmmmm

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> learned that the hard way
> now have 200ml of cinnamon mmmmm


Not going to say enjoy, maybe use that diluted to get back to a recipy. Maybe on of the masters can advise on how to salvage!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (21/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> learned that the hard way
> now have 200ml of cinnamon mmmmm


Take half (100ml) and add another 4ml of blueberry and fill up to 200ml again with a new mix of the same Nic, PG and VG ratio as before. Will be so close to the original it does not matter.

Repeat with the other half if you like it. Dump it if not.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (21/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Take half (100ml) and add another 4ml of blueberry and fill up to 200ml again with a new mix of the same Nic, PG and VG ratio as before. Will be so close to the original it does not matter.
> 
> Repeat with the other half if you like it. Dump it if not.
> 
> Regards


going to test it on 30 or 50ml to see if it dos not make it muted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (21/12/17)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> going to test it on 30 or 50ml to see if it dos not make it muted


On 50ml add 2ml of blueberry and fill up, on 30ml add 1.2ml bberry.

Good luck and let us know.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (21/12/17)

Raindance said:


> On 50ml add 2ml of blueberry and fill up, on 30ml add 1.2ml bberry.
> 
> Good luck and let us know.
> 
> Cheers


thanks u just spared me the afford to work it out nice

Reactions: Like 4


----------

